
Why do small frontend teams fail? - Murkin
http://blog.500tech.com/why-do-small-frontend-teams-fail/
======
morsdyce
I don't think this applies strictly to front end teams, it applies to any team
where the manager does not understand the complexity of the project or the
tools needed to complete the project.

~~~
Murkin
Seems more prominent in frontend team, cause "that shit is easy"

